# Make ahead Q Chinese-style chicken drumsticks



## legend_018 (Jun 18, 2011)

ok want to try this recipe out. It basically has you mixing a bunch of stuff together and cooking the drumsticks in a saute pan. than you put the drumsticks in a marinade you put together while there hot for 30 minutes to an hour. Than you grill or broil for 6-7 minutes or until done.

Now I wanted to make a batch for the 4th of July weekend and a camping trip I'm goingg on the following weekend.  

Is there any reason why I can't do everything up until the broiling part and than take half of them and put them in freezer for the week? So I'll need them for July 3rd and than I'll have to put some into a cooler on the 8th and will probably cook that batch on July 9th at the camp ground.  : )


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2011)

It's a food safety issue to partially cook chicken.  

If you cooked them fully then refrigerate, you could then toss them on the grill to heat them through the next day.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 18, 2011)

I probably should of added that the recipe part where you saute the drumsticks in a saute pan basically states to cook them until done. So you cook them in a pan with stuff in it like onions etc. - than I guess you marinade it in a marinade mix for 30 minutes to an hour. You than cook them for about 7 minutes in the broiler or grill. It even said you can do everything ahead of time up until the 7 minutes on the grill part.

But since I want a batch for a Sunday night and than again the following Saturday night, I'm trying to figure out if I have to freeze them or if I can keep in the refrigerator all week. The 2nd batch that is.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2011)

The broiling part is obviously to color them up and cook the marinade. I don't see a problem with freezing them in the marinade, thawing and cooking on the grill or whatever. I would not want to leave them marinating for a week though. I think they would get pretty mooky.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2011)

pacanis said:


> ...I think they would get pretty mooky.




One of my favorite cooking terms.  I would not keep them in the fridge in any for for a full week.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> One of my favorite cooking terms. I would not keep them in the fridge in any for for a full week.


 
It may not be in the glossary of cooking terms, but everybody knows what mooky food is


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 19, 2011)

Mooky:  Off, spoiled, hinky.  Good term.


----------

